# Captain job



## Panama Dave (Jan 18, 2011)

The company I work for is in need of 100 ton captains on the upper Texas coast. We need captains with real experience on large 50'+ twin screw power vessels. It is a full time seasonal job, the season runs now through October. It is not a live aboard position, you can go home at night. PM me your cell phone number if interested.


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a boat job. I have a 50GT Master Near Coastal, with towing assistance, Radio Oper., and both basic and advanced first aid. Need work BAD!!!
Capt. Jack Gibson
281-969-8833


----------



## garymcdonough (Aug 9, 2012)

gary mcdonough port aransas 100 ton, what kind of boats/? 3619440487


----------

